# Ready for the new year



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

Almost the end of 2012, the year of the D. I have been doing pretty well, but this holiday season is really getting to me now. I know I will be fine, but the sadness is really overwhelming sometimes. I miss my ex H so much. After almost 30 years together, not surprising, I know. I was outside shoveling snow (12 inches today) and thinking about how we always did it together, I love to be outdoors in the snow. It was a good day to cook something and watch football, take down some holiday decorations and just hang out.He went skiing with our son and his girlfriend this week, and I just couldn't get out of my head how nice it would have been to be there with them. SO much loss and it just seems to keep on coming. I know everyone thinks I should be better, over this, etc., but its just not happening. I plan to spend tomorrow evening with my sister and her husband and some friends, say good bye and good riddance to 2012 and have high hopes for 2013. Happy New Year to all! and thanks for all your support


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Everyone is on their own time table. Don't think after 30 years you're supposed to be fine when it hasn't even been a year since D. It get better.


----------



## legiox (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm glad 2012 is about to be in the past. Within the span of 4 months, my STBXW walked out on me to live the single life and my grandmother passed away. I am looking forward to 2013, b/c 2012 sucked!


----------



## WomanScorned (May 8, 2011)

2012 was much better for me than 2011, but it's still hard sometimes. Here's to a 2013 filled with blessings for everyone!


----------

